
Disney Makes $52.4B Deal for 21st Century Fox in Big Bet on Streaming - wtetzner
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/14/business/dealbook/disney-fox-deal.html
======
edgarbob
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15921692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15921692)

